
How to watch the 2012 London Olympics online in the US: have an offline option - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/27/3193253/how-to-watch-2012-london-olympics-US
======
LoganCale
Requiring cable subscriptions to watch has only resulted in my not watching
any of the last three or four Olympics.

